# Port NJ



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Do BMWs, from ED, come to the Port NJ prep center? If so is it possible to pick up a car there, or does it have to be at dealership or PDC?


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

You cannot pick up at the VDC in NJ, it has to go to a dealer or the PC. If you pick up at the PC, the car will most likely go through Brunswick GA for customs. PC delivery may add a few days to your wait for the car but it is a great follow-on to the ED experience. :thumbup:


----------

